# Starting issue



## WhistlerWzrd (Apr 2, 2008)

So, Mrs. Wzrd tells me that her Rogue wouldn't start last Wednesday Morning.
Rogue sleeps in a heated Garage, had 1/3 tank of Fuel, and all electricals were ok.
Anyone else have a cold start problem?
The trained Gorilla's from the Tow Company ( Nice guys but you get the visual)
turned the key and pumped the pedal for awhile and got it to fire up.
No fuel leaks as far as I know, Garage always smells nice and clear.


----------

